# What do you guys think ?



## 2bumpy (Jun 15, 2011)

Quick update, I'm a new member. Just bought a 2008 Altima 2.5 S. I thought I'd share something with you guys that I found interesting. I live in the land of ice / snow / sleet / hail plus all sorts of other crap, you name it. While in the process of buying my Altima, I noticed that all of their used ( and new demos ) had their floor mats flipped upside down. Now, I've seen / driven a few cars and I had never seen this very simple little trick. Makes perfect sense when you think about it, I guess I just never thought about it. The dealer said it keeps the floor mats a lot cleaner than normal, especially when it's bad outside and when customers are in / out of their cars all day long. Plus, for those who can relate, the little rubber " prongs " act like sort of a barrier to keep your pants dry when your shoes are wet or snow covered. I'm going to try it this winter.... Just thought I'd share


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

i just use a set of winter floor mats. so much easier.


----------

